# Conectar dos monitores VGA en paralelo



## tecnogirl (Sep 9, 2009)

Cordial saludo a la comunidad.
Habiendo usado el buscador del foro y no encontrando una solucion planteo un problema: Se tiene una PC 486 con sistema operativo MS-DOS 5.0, con una tarjeta de video onboard a la cual, esta conectado un monitor a color VGA Compaq 15" color y la maquina funciona perfectamente. Se quiere conectar un segundo monitor VGA Samsung CVL4955 15" color, en paralelo al primero, de modo que en ambos monitores aparezcan los mismos textos e imagenes para usarlo en la terapia de rehabilitacion de un paciente con ACV.

Se ha sabido que algunos sistemas operativos de MS Windows tiene funciones para manejar dos monitores pero se ha descartado esta opcion ya que el PC disponible habria que ampliarle la
memoria, ponerle un disco fijo mayor y adquirir un nuevo sistema operativo.

Se ha considerado construir un cable conector que se conectaria al puerto de video del PC en un extremo y tendria dos conectores en el otro extremo. A cada uno de ellos se conectaria cada uno de los monitores como lo muestra el esquema adjunto.

Se pide el favor a los foristas que hayan hecho una conexion de este tipo para saber si el esquema propuesto funcionará o si hay peligro de dañar la tarjeta de video o que falle la presentacion en la pantalla o para que sugieran modificaciones al esquema. Gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola.

Aparentemente se puede hacer una conexión en paralelo, en la red he encontado esto, un conector con dos salidas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 9, 2009)

Si se puede perfectamente, es más, tal como ese que encontró elaficionado los venden en la mayoría de las casas de computación (Debe salir más barato que hacerlo).

Y en un 486, hasta windows 98 funciona de maravillas 



Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Gracias por sus comentarios. Esperare un ratito por otros aportes. Salu2.


----------



## XokreT (Oct 23, 2009)

Ya a pasado algo de tiempo desde la ultima respuesta, pero = vale ... creo?.
Soy nuevo por acá, asi que saludos a todos.

Respondiendo a la pregunta, yo me confeccioné uno tal cual aparece en las imagenes... con el cable mas largo claro está. y de funcionar... si funciona.
Lo unico que hay que considerar es que la señal que envias se dividirá en dos, la mitad aproximadamente para cada monitor.
Eso lo notarás si desconectas uno de los dos monitores, mientras observas el otro, aparecerá el aumento de brillo en el monitor que estas observando, dado el aumento de la señal.

Aprovechando la linea, queria saber que opinan de utilizar el mismo cable pero al reves, es decir dos fuentes con señal de video y un solo monitor ( la conexion es totalmente factible ) pero me da un poco de susto que exista conflicto en las diferentes señales que llegarian al punto en comun, quizas dañando mis dos salidas de video y dejando una ensalada de imagen si es que sigue transmitiendo algo y se ve en el monitor . (la verdad esta pregunta es solo curiosidad morbosa... otro dia quizas con mas tiempo la analizo mejor, de hecho ahora mismo se me ocurre separar las señales electricamente con algun transformador 1:1 que me premita trabajar sin problemas a esas frecuencia y conectar de camino un atenuador en cada linea de modo de jugar a voluntad con las señales)... la verdad no sé, solo son ideas sueltas.

XokreT.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Gracias Xokret, eso me temia... que dos monitores son una carga bastante alta para la tarjeta de video. En cuanto a tu pregunta... yo he usado esa configuracion: dos PCs y un solo monitor, pero.... conectando uno a la vez.... Se puede hacer un circuito que haga la conmutacion de señales usando suiches bilaterales (SBS) o compuertas tri-state, demux analogicos o transistores, etc, pero no pueden unirse directamente. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 25, 2009)

Quizas se puedan usar oparacionales con ganancia 1 para distribuir el video. Buenos opas de mas de 5Mhz de bandwidth...
Opa´s en array...
Transistores...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Simon (Nov 16, 2009)

Hola tecnogirls, aqui te envio un plano de como resolver esto de la manera correcta, incluso te sirve para manejar monitores en otros sistemas operativos, solo q ambos estaran trabajando a la misma resolución, yo me construi uno antes de ver este pero usando un buffer TTL 74LS244.Debes tratar el circuito como si fuera RF y usar cable blindado, aunque admito q el q usan para extensiones (q no viene blindado) es mas dosil a la hora de trabajar.Te recomiendo uses uno de un monitor viejo.Si quieres saber algo más...
http://img11.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=78094_Vga_122_580lo.jpg
[/COLOR] 







Olvide decirte que existen comercialmente unos llamados KVM y spliter de video q tambien son una opción.Los que te recomendaron mas arriba tipo extensión son la solución mas rapida pero menos técnica y puedes dañar la salida del board de video por sobrecargarlo.Claro los chinitos fabrican de todo sirva o no, ya q su negocio es solucionar almejor precio, el de nosotros es precisamente solucionar *pero bien!.* O ¿para que somos técnicos?

Tambien ten en cuenta si vas a usarlo en el futuro en otros monitores q hay tipo VGA y SVGA con ligeros detalles en el conector (q se fueron añadiendo en el tiempo según evolucionaron los monitores) para q el cpu sea capaz de saber información del monitor


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 17, 2009)

Mil gracias, Simon.


----------



## hard964 (Ago 1, 2015)

Hola Simon:

Tengo un par de diagramas a transistores y he desarmado uno que tenía también a transistores que no me andubo muy bien. Estaba buscando algo con integrados, pienso que andaría mejor de esa forma, dado que la ganancia de los transistores por lo general no es igual en todos. Se me ocurrió intentar probar con un buffer cmos pero tengo poco conocimiento he información, también miedo que me suceda algo y pueda quemar el monitor o lcd.
Por éste motivo acudo a ti si puedes pasarme el circuito que construiste con 74LS244. He visto en la hoja técnica que es posible un ON/OFF con éste CI, tipo selector si quieres tener ambas pantallas o no. Otra duda es que en todos los circuitos que he visto no se usan los datos, D0, D1, D2 o por lo menos no los amplifican y solo los mandan al monitor maestro. En mi caso me regalaron un LCD y en éste momento estoy cambiando el cable de un lado para otro para poder ver películas en el lcd. Lamentablemente el DVD se me rompió y ya no tiene reparación, no me puedo comprar otro ni tampoco comprar el cable DVI/HDMI que sería otra solución. Tengo los 74LS244 y todo como para armar el divisor sin gastar dinero.

Te quedo muy agradecido desde ya sea cual sea tu respuesta.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 1, 2015)

Ese esquema trabaja muy bien con transistores discretos, como con un array como el propuesto..
Lo que decis de ganancia aqui no tiene sentido, ya que no trabajan en forma linelas si no de manera digital es decitr todo o nada, en otros términos trabajan al corte y saturación


----------

